

Why can't I learn to love Windows Phone? - tshtf
http://www.zdnet.com/why-cant-i-learn-to-love-windows-phone-7000011883/

======
pedalpete
The authors comes to the conclusion that "Post-PC devices are all about
relationships -- your relationship with yourself, and your relationship with
others."

If this is what he believes, how does he figure Android or iOS are better at
this than windows? I've got all 3 devices, but Windows has the best
integration with the services I use, namely facebook and SMS. The people hub
is exactly aimed at the purpose he claims Microsoft is ignoring, and I don't
see any examples of where anybody else is doing this better.

